# buying direct from gigantex?



## dartingd (Aug 20, 2007)

can this be done? i want to build a couple/few sets of carbon tubulars for teammates as my guinea pigs and want to get some light, but not zipp pricing, carbon tubular rims...any ideas?


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*don't think so....*

I tried earlier in the year and they would not let me.

Michael
www.MLKImages.com








dartingd said:


> can this be done? i want to build a couple/few sets of carbon tubulars for teammates as my guinea pigs and want to get some light, but not zipp pricing, carbon tubular rims...any ideas?


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

That's like trying to buy direct from Campy.

Bike stores and mail order places exist for a reason.


----------



## dartingd (Aug 20, 2007)

well i guess my question is where can i get a carbon rim? the bike store? i'm sponsored by my lbs w/ a very good discount...i'm just trying to find the easiest way to source some rims that aren't aluminum...


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

If your LBS supports you, then you should support them. If they can't help you, then go mail order.


----------



## dartingd (Aug 20, 2007)

but what are some companies that sell just rims? i know corima and zipp...who else? carbon only


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

look @ prowheelbuilder.com 's rim selection (sorting by price from high to low helps)...

Lotsa carbon rims there, looks like Blackwell research and FlashPoint are the 'budget' options.


----------



## dartingd (Aug 20, 2007)

funny..i had just looked at that site before i went back to this site...i may see how much my lbs can get me zipp rims for...i'd honestly rather have the non-dimpled ones tho...


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

LEW makes some very nice carbon rims.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe you can buy token C50 carbon rims (tubular and clincher). Token carbon rims are gigantex rims with a token sticker on it. Also the blackwheel research rims are made by gigantex. They are the same as the C50. I emailed Token a while ago when I was looking for carbon rims. Token said I could purchase the rims alone from them. I didn't pursue it much further as I went with Reynolds DV46C rims. I would bet that you would have to buy the Token rims from their USA distributor for Token products. Of which is procyclingdiscount.com. Try contacting Ernie at Procyclingdiscount and ask if you can purchase just the C50 rims. It will probably be special order. So expect a wait time.


----------



## Kraige (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nimble?*

You should try to get the Fly rims. Nimble.net. Or see if your lbs can source them some how.


----------

